# Elk In Bountiful Canyon?



## diverslayer (Jun 24, 2010)

I drew my buck/bull combination. I already know where I want to hunt. However I've never hunted up bountiful. I'm not looking for anyone to give me there spots or anything like that. I'm just a newer hunter so I just want to know if it's worth trying or not. Thanks!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bountiful Canyon? Not sure where that is.

The general area above Bountiful wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

i know there are some descent bucks up there but elk i have never seen any up there


----------



## UTarcher72 (May 31, 2011)

i grew up in those hills and honestly, cannot recall seeing any elk. Deer yes, a few moose yes. But elk, haven't seen them. I am not saying there are no elk up there. But if there are any, i have not been fortunate enough to know where they are hanging out.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

there was one bull running around up there 2 years ago, but i think that was a fluke. i'm pretty sure he got pushed or wandered off either hardscrabble or above citycreek. i've never seen another elk up there though, and i spend a good amount of time up there.


----------



## toymanator (Dec 29, 2010)

I am up that way about 3 times a week, it is literally my backyard. In the last ten years I have seen zero elk, two moose, and countless deer. Each year I run into a lot of guys who do the buck/bull combo tag up that way though. Most of them are on the backside over towards Henefer, I wouldn't hesitate to look for a buck up that way but I would be very impressed if you found one bull up there.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I to call Farmington Canyon my backyard and over the last 12 years of living here I have been up there to many times to count riding the quads. Only once have I seen elk and that was about 5 years ago. They were up in the area of the summer homes and there were only about 12 of them. All cows from what I could tell. I have seen 20+ moose up there though.


----------

